# My pigeons and coop



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I know i love pigeon pics to just scan through. Though you guys would like some ta look at of mine. 
On the top iwe have the one-eyed wonder cock that is sitting on a hatching egg!!! yay
andd then we have the helmet hen that it sittin gon egg(currently for sale) and then we have a lahore. (also for sale.)


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

beautiful birds


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

here we have my pigeon coop and a lovely pair of tan helmets.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

here also is the new temp coop that was built for the runts that are arriving...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Your birds are real darlings. Very beautiful.
Thanks for sharing the pics.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very pretty helmets you have there, Pixy! Thank you for the pictures.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

is that glass on the front of your new coop for the runts.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh such beatiful birds! I have not ever seen helmet heads! How do you get such a bird? Are the more delicate than regular pigeons that one sees? Bb


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

warriec said:


> is that glass on the front of your new coop for the runts.


Yes it is. I think it is the perfect size for a temporariy coop for them. Holes will be drilled on the top of it or on the door do that they have ventilation when it gets warmer


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Oh such beatiful birds! I have not ever seen helmet heads! How do you get such a bird? Are the more delicate than regular pigeons that one sees? Bb


I was lucky that i found some in a nearby state. Actually, they are very good breeders and not too delicate. But they are the smallest breed i have right now. I have a picture of one next to one of my white homers. i will post that so you can get an idea of how big they are


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pixy,

Your cubbies and coop is really pleasant and happy looking. I am enjoying the pics.

The Helmets are indeed delightful birds that make very good parents. I find them to be very hyper and they enjoy the social circles, too.  

I like your dark chocolate ones, never seen them that dark. i might have to get me some, I'm becoming a real fan.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

they are indeed beautiful! I THINK i am going to get out of them and into giant runts by next year MAYBE. It all goes on how much i like the giant runts when they come. I had a black one actually. He was my favorite. But the darkest one i have now is like dark chocolate. I think he will breed nice babies. Here he is. 
The first one is the dark chocolate colored one and the second is the black one that i had. The third is the hen that te dark chocolate colored one is mated to. In fact. The black one was formerly mated to her. I am excited for babies...If the mystery rodent leaves the eggs alone!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pixy,

WOW!  I love the variety of colors.

You have rodents? Make sure to cover any hole that is larger then a 1/4 inch, you would be surprised what can get in.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pixy,
> 
> WOW!  I love the variety of colors.
> 
> You have rodents? Make sure to cover any hole that is larger then a 1/4 inch, you would be surprised what can get in.


Thats the thing. It was my first coop. So the thing is ALL regular chicken wire! Eeek. But i am excited to get the new LOFT done... All regular walls and everything. I'm building it based on Lovebirds loft with a few adjustments... Exciting


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> Oh such beatiful birds! I have not ever seen helmet heads! How do you get such a bird? Are the more delicate than regular pigeons that one sees? Bb


 HI Bb,I don't know how far Grass valley is from SAN BERNADINO but if its not to far you should try to come to pigeon show the PAGENT in NOVEMBER and you will see many realy nice birds.Hope you live close enough to come to that show. .GEORGE


----------

